# M.balfouri egg sack help



## Leanne47 (Mar 24, 2009)

A couple of days ago my 2 AF M.balfouri both laid egg sacks. One has rolled hers into a neat little ball but the other female's sack is pretty flat and still attached to webbing around the floor. She's just stretching herself across it while trying to hold on. 
Basically I'm wondering if there's a problem with it or has she just not made it very well? I prefer to leave egg sacks in with the female until they hatch but I've had a Chile Rose and Salmon Pink lay flatish egg sacks and both went bad. So I'm wondering if I should pull it soon or not?

Any input would be appreciated. There's very little information around about breeding them.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Sounds normal for _balfouri _they sit over a hamock type iirc.


----------



## Leanne47 (Mar 24, 2009)

Oderus said:


> Sounds normal for _balfouri _they sit over a hamock type iirc.


 
Ok thanks, if that's the case then it's good news. Just thought I'd check considering the other female's egg sack looks to be such a different shape and because of the bad experiences I've had with other sp and flat sacks. I mean I'm struggling to even find a pic of another balfouri egg sack.


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi. Yeah ive seen pictures of females with 'normal' shaped sacs but also with the flat kind that you bearly even notice is a sac lol! Managed to get a MM Balfouri a couple of months ago to pair with my female but unfortunately she's been in pre molt & in hiding for so long now that i think my male is gonna miss his chance. He was constantly active up until 6 days ago but now he's sealed himself into his hide & hasnt been seen since. Not a good sign as he's obviously tired, im gonna dig my female out at the weekend & see whats what. But my main trouble is i need another male lolol! Have you got your females tanks pretty dry?or moist?


----------



## Leanne47 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nick Masson said:


> Hi. Yeah ive seen pictures of females with 'normal' shaped sacs but also with the flat kind that you bearly even notice is a sac lol! Managed to get a MM Balfouri a couple of months ago to pair with my female but unfortunately she's been in pre molt & in hiding for so long now that i think my male is gonna miss his chance. He was constantly active up until 6 days ago but now he's sealed himself into his hide & hasnt been seen since. Not a good sign as he's obviously tired, im gonna dig my female out at the weekend & see whats what. But my main trouble is i need another male lolol! Have you got your females tanks pretty dry?or moist?


Yeah I'm going to leave it with her and hope for the best. Well I had the tanks fairly dry & hot for ages, only misting occasionally. Then after no real sign that they were about to produce a sack I decided to flood their tanks seeing as that's something that can trigger it for other sp. After doing that they started webbing up like mad and both laid sacks on the same day.


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah sounds good. Ive heard that too much humidity can mess up their sacs? You heard anything like that?


----------



## Leanne47 (Mar 24, 2009)

No not really. I've read a few people's experiences but nothing like that. I'm going to keep it slightly more humid for them than I was judging by when they made their egg sack but I won't be flooding their tanks like that again. Also with the heat it doesn't remain that humid in their tanks for long.


----------



## Spiderdan24 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hope all goes well with the sacks id be interested in buying some slings if and when ready.


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah around about the 50-55% mark me thinks, might b wrong tho lol


----------



## un4given (Dec 14, 2009)

Balfouri has bad reputation of eating sacs after 2nd week, fingers crossed and all the best


----------

